# How many of you use USB flash drives regularly?



## R. Zimm (May 28, 2013)

It just occurred to me that I use (several) USB flash drives almost every day. I save things on them, I backup files to them, I run "portable apps" off them - I'm hooked!


----------



## StatKat (May 28, 2013)

I use them all the time....my challenge is in not losing them. Just got a new printer that let's me print off the flash drive and kinda excited to try it....yes...I am a tech nerd

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rkunsaw (May 29, 2013)

??? Never had one and wouldn't know what to do with it.


----------



## That Guy (May 29, 2013)

I'm with rkunsaw on this one.  We have a supply of 'em at work and just never got around to using any.  But, seems like a great idea and wanna start . . .   Just being computer resistant I guess...


----------



## R. Zimm (May 29, 2013)

They are darn handy and the "portable apps" you can run on them work great by in large. Since at work the IT department has the system locked down pretty tight so worker bees like myself cannot install programs the portable apps let me do that as well.

Oh well, thought I'd ask since I know it's a popular (although) new idea.


----------



## pchinvegas (May 29, 2013)

I keep pictures on my flash drives.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 30, 2013)

They're handy, granted, and it's amazing how their prices have dropped along with all the other storage devices.

... that's why I use a 2TB external drive instead. layful:


----------



## Rainee (Nov 23, 2013)

Me too I use them all the time to save my files and folders to do with genealogy.. save them to cds as well so as not to lose them.. 
also pictures and photos I have taken.. I have a few of these usb drives and they hold so much on them .. really a good thing to have 
besides your computer ..


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 23, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> ??? Never had one and wouldn't know what to do with it.


Me neither. I see them at work, but never needed to use one for anything.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 23, 2013)

_I have used one, but i am toying with the idea of getting an external drive to store things on._


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 23, 2013)

Got one of these.  





And this is my very most favourite.





... thinking about one of these, every girl needs a silver bullet right?





...yeah it's a girl thing, we don't get quite as nerdy as you lads.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 23, 2013)

_How much do the Mercedes ones store Di?_


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 23, 2013)

I think it's 8gb, the ice cream is only 4 though.  I haven't even used them yet.


----------

